# Predictions for 2016



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Forum seems deathly quiet these days. Has everyone been made redundant and left Dubai?

I'm stealing an idea from another forum and suggesting that we have our own predictions for 2016 thread. This can be Dubai, the Gulf region or globally. 

So what do you think will happen this year?

My prediction:

1. Rents will drop 10% by end of year. 

2. UAE economy slows down but not too badly. 

3. Donald Trump is elected president of the US.

You?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Banks .....[snip]..... telling.

It'll be sunny and hot soon.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Forum seems deathly quiet these days.


That's what happens when you ban the memebers. 

Anyway i predict a riot.

One thing that needs to happen (to keep us all in work) is OIL NEEDS to go back up!!


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

- Oil prices to drop further
- Rent to fall in UAE 10-15%
- Steady growth throughout 2016 in UAE
- No salary increases


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

telecompro said:


> - Oil prices to drop further
> - Rent to fall in UAE 10-15%
> - Steady growth throughout 2016 in UAE
> - No salary increases


You work for the press department of the gov and have rose tinted specs....

You really believe the above?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The only part I'd disagree on is the steady growth bit.

Some sectors will be ok, others will be hurt. What is your reasoning for "steady growth" in your forecast?




telecompro said:


> - Oil prices to drop further
> - Rent to fall in UAE 10-15%
> - Steady growth throughout 2016 in UAE
> - No salary increases


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Here's a few more predictions:

1. Wave of migrants into Europe continues and picks up again as the weather warms.

2. More clashes (in various guises) between the predominately young, male and uneducated migrants and the European population. 

3. Brexit vote in July - fears causes Britain to vote for Brexit by a narrow majority.

After that all bets are off!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Here's a few more predictions:
> 
> 1. Wave of migrants into Europe continues and picks up again as the weather warms.
> 
> ...


Brexit vote will be put off until October at the earliest, maybe next year, Cam won't want to lose it and he knows he will at the minute.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

QOFE said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


It's going to yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge.

If he's elected, I may consider burning my US passport. Or selling it ...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> It's going to yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge.
> 
> If he's elected, I may consider burning my US passport. Or selling it ...


If he's elected I'll buy it.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> If he's elected I'll buy it.


Wouldn't cost you much. Just pay in Peso's.


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Wouldn't cost you much. Just pay in Peso's.


Mexican peso or Philippine peso? (Just easing the transaction between you guys)


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> 3. Donald Trump is elected president of the US.
> 
> You?


Trump's a circus act primarily designed to sneak a more "moderate" candidate through on the final run in but also a useful device to bury proper, bad news.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> Trump's a circus act primarily designed to sneak a more "moderate" candidate through on the final run in but also a useful device to bury proper, bad news.


I disagree, he'll get a "moderate" running mate and he could well get in - anything/anyone is better than Hillary - even you!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Trump's as thick as excrement. The global hegemony doesn't give such people the keys to the farm. People that don't see that are also as thick as excrement.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

They gave it to Reagan - and he was arguably one of the best Presidents in the last 50 years, head and shoulders above everything that followed.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> They gave it to Reagan - and he was arguably one of the best Presidents in the last 50 years, head and shoulders above everything that followed.


Who made one film? and then spent a number of years in politics prior to the presidency. Trump's consistently ran down his inheritance,got no experience in politics and struggled with overseeing the opening of a blo*dy golf course.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Who made one film? and then spent a number of years in politics prior to the presidency. Trump's consistently ran down his inheritance,got no experience in politics and struggled with overseeing the opening of a blo*dy golf course.


Sounds like a perfect candidate!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Reagan is probably spinning in his grave.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Lets make America great again!!

TRUMP 2016!!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

crt454 said:


> Lets make America great again!!
> 
> TRUMP 2016!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Trump could have had more money today if he had put his money in the post office and left it alone. When it comes to business it is said that the way Trump makes a million dollars is you give him ten million dollars and let him get on with it. 

How many people realise there was a planned hotel in the middle of the Palm Shoreline trunk called Trump Towers? Until 12 months ago the station was still called that even though it was not used. He paid for the name and walked away from it losing millions again.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> He paid for the name and walked away from it losing millions again.


Very likely that he was paid by the developer (whoever it was) to license the "brand" Trump


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> Trump could have had more money today if he had put his money in the post office and left it alone. When it comes to business it is said that the way Trump makes a million dollars is you give him ten million dollars and let him get on with it.
> 
> How many people realise there was a planned hotel in the middle of the Palm Shoreline trunk called Trump Towers? Until 12 months ago the station was still called that even though it was not used. He paid for the name and walked away from it losing millions again.


Actually Nakheel paid to license the TRUMP brand on the building. he had a provisional agreement to design some high end penthouses inside when built. He pit no money in to the actual development.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Sounds like Trump was a perfect fit for Dubai.



twowheelsgood said:


> When it comes to business it is said that the way Trump makes a million dollars is you give him ten million dollars and let him get on with it.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Has anyone noticed the dramatic improvement in traffic on Sheikh Zayed this past week compared to last week? It's practically shocking. 

I don't know if it means anything regarding the Dubai economy but I'm now thankful


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Trumps business is licensing his brand. Doesn't matter what the underlying business or asset is; the ones actually owned by Trump generally were loss makers.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> Has anyone noticed the dramatic improvement in traffic on Sheikh Zayed this past week compared to last week? It's practically shocking. I don't know if it means anything regarding the Dubai economy but I'm now thankful


I was thinking the same except the parking behind my office is worse.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Trump Towers.

Look, you just wouldn't live there would you.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Trumps business is licensing his brand. Doesn't matter what the underlying business or asset is; the ones actually owned by Trump generally were loss makers.



Indeed, he would never finish a book as he could never get past 'chapter 11'


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Trump Towers.
> 
> Look, you just wouldn't live there would you.


Imagine farting in the lift at Trump Towers!! (Wrong on many levels!)


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Has anyone noticed the dramatic improvement in traffic on Sheikh Zayed this past week compared to last week? It's practically shocking.
> 
> I don't know if it means anything regarding the Dubai economy but I'm now thankful


The flyover over Dubai Canal at Business Bay is now open, it may be that.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Standanista said:


> The flyover over Dubai Canal at Business Bay is now open, it may be that.


Nope - gridlock late morning today, just like normal.


----------

